# timing chain



## kimgsrwild (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have a 93 Altima, it has 154,000 miles, the timing chain rattles, the sound is like that of loose exhaust pipe, I had the valve cover off and the chain does have some play, is that a common problem? has any one broken their chain? please advise. ty


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First welcome to the Altima/Stanza section of the Nissan Forums.

To answer your question in a word, yes. It is fairly common for the higher mileage 2.4L (KA24DE) to have the timing chain do the rattle noise. It is from the chain losening tension because the tensioner has maxed out and then the chain begins hitting the upper chain guide. They can usually run quite a while with that noise but I would start to consider replacing the timing chains and all the guides. The parts are about $300 and the labor depends on where you have it done. Rarely if ever do they break unless severely abused.

Troy


----------

